# Trick training together



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

This is just for fun 

But the general idea is we post the tricks our dogs can do, and how we taught them, it could really help others who are trying to teach their dogs.. Or to ask (without starting a whole new thread) "How do I teach him to... Put his toys away/wave/growl/speak/?" 

For example I just taught J 'teeth', which is just him flashing his teeth...

How I did it:
First I taught him 'speak', any time he opened his mouth without making noise, I said "Teeth!" gave him a treat, and repeated. Did two short - 7 minute or so - sessions during the day, and he picked it up. I'm still reinforcing it, so when I get him to do it he either gets a toy, a treat, or physical praise along with "Good!"

Basically all I did was mark a behavior I liked, that's the only way I've ever done it, I let my dogs work out what I want, and mark it over and over.


"You want... TEEF?"


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

OMG, LMAO I am crying right now, that is soooo funny!!!! I have to teach my dogs this!!!!! GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Agreed - funny as Heck!


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok, this is great! I just took a video of Willow's new trick. We have to do a trick at Thursday's obedience graduation. 

Jumping through a hoop. How I taught it:
1. Started with the hoop on the floor and guided her through with a treat. 
2. Started lifting it higher and throwing the treat so she would jump through and chase the treat.
3. As she began to understand I would keep the treat in my hand and make the throwing motion but kept the treat. 
4. She is now to the point where I don't have the treat in my hand, but I still have to make the motion with my hand.


----------



## chocolat (May 23, 2010)

APBTLove said:


> This is just for fun
> 
> But the general idea is we post the tricks our dogs can do, and how we taught them, it could really help others who are trying to teach their dogs.. Or to ask (without starting a whole new thread) "How do I teach him to... Put his toys away/wave/growl/speak/?"
> 
> ...


 
we tell our dogs to "smile" some have a natural tendency to do so and will do it more when encouraged


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I just taught Stosh to shake which is quite the event since his paw is soooo huge-but he comes by it naturally, so I put a treat in one hand, told him to 'pick which hand' and he touches the hand with the treat in it with his paw. Cute, but not too exciting. The really fun one is 'spin' in one direction with a treat lure, then 'rinse' in the opposite direction. When he was younger and shorter I taught him to go through my legs, turn around and come back, then sit in front of me for a treat...now he's so big I have to lift up one leg and he thinks I'm about to pee on him! I think we'll try the smile next. Great pictures!!


----------



## LenaDuchanes (Sep 12, 2012)

That's super cute! I'm still teaching my puppy the basics (look, sit, stay, down, take it, leave it, and drop it are the ones she has down so far) What are the best tricks to try to teach her after that? :blush:

I was hoping to eventually train her to do at least one (maybe two if I can swing it) of those really cool advanced tricks that you'd see in pet shows. Not really for any reason other than I think it would be awesome to have a dog that could do that.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Love it! That will go on my list of things to teach Stella. Right now at class she is learning "mat" and how to spin on a box. Basically she has to figure out what I want her to do, i click, and treat. She is really getting good at the spinning on the box. (like the elephants in the circus. lol) This is supposed to help with a good "heel" too. Right now it is just fun to try to get her to turn as much as possible.


----------



## prockerb (Sep 3, 2012)

APBTLove said:


> T


Cute that needs to be a calender picture!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I tried the teeth trick, for months, but all I get is a mute bark when I say it now, which amuses people a bit!

I think Cullen's best trick ( especially entertains children and the elderly, which is awesome as we want to do Therapy work) is Wave!

We started with paw, and he got to where he would do it with just putting the hand out, no command, so I would put him in a sit, step back a step or two, and put my hand out as if I was going to signal for a paw, and he would start to lift and I would wave instead and say " wave". He caught on to this within seconds, and now he "waves" at the old man down the road when we leave from a visit, or at the kids when they leave for school.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I really loved "teeth" so I decided to try to see what I could get Stella to do. I wasn't feeling well and was trying to think of something I could do with her that would let me lay on the floor with her. We came up with "Whisper". I had treats in my hand and when she did one of her non-bark noises, I clicked and treated. Then I added 'whisper" so now it looks like she can whisper on command. She really caught on fast! Now she tries "whispering" whenever she wants something!


----------

